# Logfile fragen



## vikozo (15. Jan. 2013)

Server error werden diese in den ISPConfig Logfile angegeben?

und dann noch ein paar fragen hinweise zu ISPConfig logfiles

*show Mail Queue*  ist bei mir leer 

*show mail log* - wäre es nicht nützlicher wenn die neuste info oben wäre und nicht unten am schluss der liste?

*show mail-warn log*  Unable to read /var/log/mail.warn

*show system-log   *Unable to read /var/log/messages

*show Freshclam-Log*  wäre auch praktisch wenn die neuste Info oben wäre und nicht am schluss der Liste


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2013)

> Server error werden diese in den ISPConfig Logfile angegeben?


Welche Medlungen meinst Du denn? Die verschiedenen Dienste haben eigene Logs und dort stehen auch ihre Fehler.



> wäre es nicht nützlicher wenn die neuste info oben wäre und nicht unten am schluss der liste?


Logdateien werden von Linux von oen nach unten geschrieben.



> show Mail Queue ist bei mir leer


Das ist ja gut so, denn wenn sie leer ist dann sind keine unbearbeiteten mails da.



> show mail-warn log Unable to read /var/log/mail.warn
> 
> show system-log Unable to read /var/log/messages


Sind die Dateien denn bei Dir vorhanden?


----------



## Huflatisch (16. Jan. 2013)

Hey

mit
	
	



```
tail -f /var/log/logdatei
```
kannste die in echtzeit mitlaufen lassen (extra Konsolenfenster)


mit
	
	



```
tail -n200 /var/log/logdatei
```
zeigst dir die letzten 200 Einträge


und
	
	



```
tail -fn100 /var/log/logdatei
```
zeigt die die letzten 100 Einträge und logt in echtzeit mit

Beenden mit strg und c

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## vikozo (17. Jan. 2013)

vielen Dank für diese interessante Infos,
leider hab ich keine "logdatei"

im verzeichniss /var/log/ 
hab ich diverse dateien in rot, grün und blau  

aber nichts explizit "logdatei" gibt es nicht
apache2 habe ich als verzeichniss gefunden und auch die logdateien auslesen können, verstehen ist ein anderes thema

gruss
vincent

Homepage error meldung hab ich unter */var/log/ispconfig/httpd/example.com *gefunden


----------



## Huflatisch (17. Jan. 2013)

> leider hab ich keine "logdatei"




Der name ist ein Bsp. Den richtigen namen musste schon selber dafür eintagen.
Welche Dateien sind den unter /var/log/

bei mir siehts so aus:
	
	



```
hal9000:~# ll /var/log/
total 8500
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root      7244 Jan 17 11:31 alternatives.log
drwxr-x--- 2 root     adm       4096 Jan 14 21:01 apache2
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan  8 08:01 apt
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root      1576 Jan  8 19:20 aptitude
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm    1792293 Jan 17 17:55 auth.log
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm    2226038 Jan 13 06:25 auth.log.1
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm          1 Jan  8 08:16 boot
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root      3889 Jan 12 01:06 boot.log
-rw-rw---- 1 root     utmp         1 Jan  8 08:16 btmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 clamav   clamav    4096 Jan 13 06:25 clamav
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan  8 15:11 dbconfig-common
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Okt 10 17:34 dist-upgrade
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      49329 Jan 12 01:06 dmesg
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      49292 Jan 11 23:48 dmesg.0
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      13362 Jan 11 18:58 dmesg.1.gz
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      13404 Jan 11 18:53 dmesg.2.gz
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      13618 Jan  8 08:17 dmesg.3.gz
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm         29 Jan  8 08:16 dmesg.4.gz
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root    211513 Jan 17 17:53 dpkg.log
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm       7883 Jan 17 09:58 fail2ban.log
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm      27593 Jan 13 05:16 fail2ban.log.1
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root    160256 Jan 17 11:31 faillog
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root       838 Jan 17 11:31 fontconfig.log
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan  8 07:59 fsck
drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root      4096 Jan  8 08:16 installer
drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root      4096 Jan  8 19:00 ispconfig
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root     13780 Jan  8 19:00 ispconfig_install.log
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm        229 Jan 15 13:33 kern.log
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm     388963 Jan 12 02:07 kern.log.1
-rw-rw-r-- 1 root     utmp   1462336 Jan 17 17:52 lastlog
-rw-r--r-- 1 syslog   adm          0 Jan 13 06:25 mail.err
-rw-r--r-- 1 syslog   adm       1014 Jan  9 12:10 mail.err.1
-rw-r--r-- 1 syslog   adm    1050309 Jan 17 17:55 mail.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 syslog   adm     811061 Jan 13 06:25 mail.log.1
drwxrws--- 2 root     list      4096 Jan 17 06:25 mailman
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm        509 Jan 17 12:14 monit.log
drwxr-x--- 2 munin    adm       4096 Jan 17 11:35 munin
drwxr-s--- 2 mysql    adm       4096 Jan  8 08:15 mysql
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm          1 Jan  8 08:16 mysql.err
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm          0 Jan 17 06:25 mysql.log
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 16 06:25 mysql.log.1.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 15 06:25 mysql.log.2.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 14 06:25 mysql.log.3.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 13 06:25 mysql.log.4.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 12 06:25 mysql.log.5.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 11 06:25 mysql.log.6.gz
-rw-r----- 1 mysql    adm         20 Jan 10 06:25 mysql.log.7.gz
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan  8 08:17 news
-rw------- 1 root     root      1437 Jan 12 01:06 php5-fpm.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root      1584 Jan  8 08:16 post-install.log
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan 13 06:25 proftpd
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan  8 19:05 pure-ftpd
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root         0 Jan  8 18:54 pycentral.log
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm     123649 Jan 17 00:02 rkhunter.log
-rw------- 1 root     root    123309 Jan 13 00:03 rkhunter.log.1
-rw-r----- 1 root     adm     123311 Jan 16 00:03 rkhunter.log.old
drwxr-x--- 2 www-data adm       4096 Jan 16 08:16 roundcube
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Dez  3  2011 suphp
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm     379721 Jan 17 17:55 syslog
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm     487425 Jan 17 06:25 syslog.1
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      43188 Jan 16 06:25 syslog.2.gz
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      34966 Jan 15 06:25 syslog.3.gz
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      26713 Jan 14 06:25 syslog.4.gz
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      24131 Jan 13 06:25 syslog.5.gz
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      94840 Jan 12 06:25 syslog.6.gz
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm      24526 Jan 11 06:25 syslog.7.gz
-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root    205187 Jan 12 01:06 udev
-rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm          0 Jan  8 08:17 ufw.log
drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root      4096 Jan 17 09:56 upstart
-rw-rw-r-- 1 root     utmp     49536 Jan 17 17:52 wtmp
```
sag doch erstmal waste willst
	
	



```
Server error werden diese in den ISPConfig Logfile angegeben?
```
cu
Huflatisch


----------

